# Size of 8 Frame Langstroth



## Jmsskyls (Oct 16, 2019)

What is the size for the 8 frame Langstroth hive? I have the measurements for the 10 frame from here, I have a couple of metal top covers that measure 16"x22 1/2".


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Eight frame equipment varies in size from manufacturer to manufacturer. According to my cut sheet, an eight frame telescoping cover should measure 15-3/4" wide by 22" long. Yours is just slightly larger in both directions which may be due to measuring across the metal top and not the side rails themselves or because it is a different manufacturer than the one I copied.


----------



## Jmsskyls (Oct 16, 2019)

I was measuring the telescoping metal cover I have. I may flatten it out to fit my 10 frame covers.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

13-3/4" wide is the normal, but Mann Lake makes their 8 frame boxes 14" wide. The 14" width leaves enough open space inside that you can almost fit another frame. The ML queen excluders will over hang 13-3/4. I use 13-3/4, the overhang isn't a big deal but I live in a dry climate, if I was somewhere that rained a lot I'd either want a QE that fit or I'm make the box fit the QE.


----------



## Jmsskyls (Oct 16, 2019)

I bought these metal covers from my local supplier and fellow beekeeper and I haven't had a chance to catch up with him.


----------

